# Tulley's Shocktober Fest - with new haunt!!



## kimbo_frog (May 25, 2011)

For several years I've visited "Tulley's Farm Halloween Festival" here in Britain.
Daytime for little ones and the easily scared plus the evening for adults and those with a taste for danger lol

Its been fantastic and gets better each year.
But this year I'm really excited by their new haunt!!

"HELL-EMENTS"

I think its a world's first too!!! 

http://youtu.be/RVBJYmLqn0c


----------

